# Intro



## Starjumper7 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi, I thought this beginner's forum would be a good place to say hello.  Hello.

Edit  -  I found I was mistaken, I moved this info to the meet and greet forum.


----------



## W.Bridges (Sep 6, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## donald1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello!


----------

